# *UPDATE *  ISIS takes credit for St. Cloud, MN mall stabbings - Carry everywhere friends -



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2016)

St Cloud is a tiny little bypass city. A tiny little bypassed city that had become a Mecca for immigrating Muslims to migrate to. 

to add - it was an off-duty cop at the mall that stopped him. 

_St. Cloud Police Chief Blair Anderson says the attacker made references to Allah during the attack and asked at least one person whether they were Muslim_

Mall on lockdown after mass stabbing 'leaves eight people wounded'


----------



## Brill (Sep 18, 2016)

Mecca ref!


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Sep 18, 2016)

What the hell is it about Minnesota that attracts em.  I just....I don't get it.



Ooh-Rah said:


> _St. Cloud Police Chief Blair Anderson says the attacker made references to Allah during the attack and asked at least one person whether they were Muslim_



This is why I don't complain about the little old Jehovah's witness ladies anymore.  

Glad that atleast no one lost their lives.  I hate it when this section of the forum gets busy.  It was nice and quiet for a little while there.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 18, 2016)

Good on the cop, glad he was at the right place at the right time.....and decided to carry that day.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2016)

And it gets more interesting....

READ: Official ISIS Statement on St. Cloud, Minnesota Crossroads Mall Mass Stabbing


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2016)

The war with ISIS is here now. We need leadership to take back our Nation, and take the war to ISIS. I just don't see that happening here. What I hear is anti NRA, and taking weapons away from Americans from sea to shining sea. There is just more of the same ahead, and they are taking the lives of American Citizens in smaller bites. This is the same war that brought down the World Trade Center Towers. I hope someone is keeping count so we know when the same number of lives are lost, equals the number lost on 9/ll; fifteen years ago.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2016)

My over-the-top "love everyone" sister-in-law is convinced ISIS is making it up as they go along and had nothing to actually do with this event.  

Maybe/Maybe not...but it would seem if they were going to "make it up", they would take credit for the larger events in NY as well.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Sep 18, 2016)

Agreed @Ooh-Rah although I must admit I thought it was an interesting attack once ISIS claimed responsibility.  Don't get me wrong.  8 people getting stabbed is awful, but the method of attack seems odd.  Could the guy not get access to a gun?  

That said, I suppose all you really need is the psychological effect, which for folks in that area I'm sure has certainly been achieved.  It certainly reaffirmed the necessity for being vigilant no matter where I am to me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2016)

The attacker who wounded 9 inside the mall was shot and killed by an off-duty officer. The suspect's identity was revealed Sunday by his father.

FBI: St. Cloud stabbings a 'potential act of terrorism'

SCPD has identified the shooter:
Dahir Adan

He was a graduate of one of the local high schools and a junior at St Cloud State University. Also worked as a private security guard.

Off duty officer is from a small local department and also owns Tactical Advantage indoor shooting range.

 I would imagine that after if this all pans out, this incident should be pretty good for that officer's business.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The attacker who wounded 9 inside the mall was shot and killed by an off-duty officer. The suspect's identity was revealed Sunday by his father.
> 
> FBI: St. Cloud stabbings a 'potential act of terrorism'
> 
> ...




I was wondering about the spike in ISIS knife attacks: Blade Of Jihad: Extremists Embrace The Knife As Tool Of Terror.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 18, 2016)

Good the dirtbag took a dirt nap.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2016)

Can I tell you how fucking tired I am of seeing someone from CAIR come out after these events claiming that it was an individual acting alone and had NOTHING to do with them or their religion?

_Jaylani Hussein, executive director in Minnesota of the Council on American-Islamic Relations, said Sunday afternoon that "we are definitely concerned about the potential for backlash in the community, both in the immediate run and the longer term.  Hussein went on to call the attack "an isolated incident, and we still don't know the full facts."

Family ID's attacker behind 'potential act of terrorism' in St. Cloud
_
Fuck. Him.

St. Cloud ISIS Terrorist Identified: DAHIR ADAN - Knifed 9 People - Liked the Koran


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2016)

To add -

Today might be the wrong day for this article to come out in the Minneapolis Star Tribune:

Minnesota Somalis work to root out homegrown terror from within


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Can I tell you how fucking tired I am of seeing someone from CAIR come out after these events claiming that it was an individual acting alone and had NOTHING to do with them or their religion?
> 
> _Jaylani Hussein, executive director in Minnesota of the Council on American-Islamic Relations, said Sunday afternoon that "we are definitely concerned about the potential for backlash in the community, both in the immediate run and the longer term.  Hussein went on to call the attack "an isolated incident, and we still don't know the full facts."
> 
> ...



It is what it is. If he believed in teachings that drove him to kill in the name of his God, in the manner of other terror killings. Saying what he said matches others doing the same thing, saying the same thing. He sure as hell wasn't selling Girl Scout Cookies.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2016)

Here I the website of the police officer who shot the terrorist -

Instructors | Tactical Advantage MN


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 18, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> To add -
> 
> Today might be the wrong day for this article to come out in the Minneapolis Star Tribune:
> 
> Minnesota Somalis work to root out homegrown terror from within



The Somali community went out of their way to hold a press conference today denouncing the attack.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> The Somali community went out of their way to hold a press conference today denouncing the attack.



What a great move for that community. Who would know better if there is a bad seed in the community. May more communities act as responsibly.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 18, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> What a great move for that community. Who would know better if there is a bad seed in the community. May more communities act as responsibly.



That's what it's going to take, these communities to take a stand and push out the extremists.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> The Somali community went out of their way to hold a press conference today denouncing the attack.



Sorry.  I am not impressed.  They do this every time - and in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area, that is too often.  Governor Dayton is almost to the point of literally busing them here, and in 2012 he said:

_“Look around you. This is Minnesota,” Dayton said. (while at a rally in *St. Cloud, Minnesota)*
“Minnesota is not like it was 30, 50 years ago. … This is Minnesota and you have every right to be here. And anybody who cannot accept your right to be here, and here in Minnesota, should find another state.”_

This state has become ground zero for recruiting Somali's into terrorists activities; to the point that Brooklyn Center, MN has opened an FBI Field Office.  Until the Somali community begins to root out their own, all this bullshit they spew is just that, bullshit to appease the sheep who want to hear them say they are against it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2016)

The real problem is that by bringing the war to inside the CONUS, they take away the best fighting army in the world. The US Army is taken out of the picture, unless I've misunderstood the laws written after the US Civil War. State Houses have National Guard units, but the battle will be taken on by our LEOs. Consider too, what the BLM movement has done to threaten our police forces. What about the anti NRA movements ? What better conditions for ISIS, or any enemy to continue taking bites out of American lives. Unless something happens to rekindle a unified nation, as 9/11 did, I think we are in for some dark times.

Do you recall after 9/11 the USA shout? There were cars seen with magnetic American Flags on their doors. A NYC Policeman would sing "God Bless America" at Yankee Stadium during the seventh inning stretch. Those things are all forgotten now. People show open disrespect to our Nation, with the blessing of the PC Police. The wrong Police are calling the shots right now, and it is time to wake up, before it is too late.  I can not agree more with the OP observation to, " Carry everywhere"; I do. If you can't carry, get some training, get your CCW Permit, and carry. For the State of Va, training's waived if you have a DD-214.

My $.02.


----------



## AWP (Sep 18, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Can I tell you how fucking tired I am of seeing someone from CAIR come out after these events claiming that it was an individual acting alone and had NOTHING to do with them or their religion?



CAIR...LOL, an organization that supports terrorism is calling for calm?


----------



## Etype (Sep 19, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> What a great move for that community. Who would know better if there is a bad seed in the community. May more communities act as responsibly.


Why would they not public denounce it? It'd be just as good for them if they supported him, and it was all part of their MILDEC campaign.

What would be good is if they turned one over before the attack occurred.

I find it hard to give credit to another muslim community who throws around their message of peace after another attack.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2016)

My first memory of really becoming aware of them.  

Their message was "misinterpreted".  Well, they've got the political-speak down, so I guess they'll fit right in....

Cair Says Poster Warning Against Helping Fbi Is Misinterpreted


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Etype said:


> Why would they not public denounce it? It'd be just as good for them if they supported him, and it was all part of their MILDEC campaign.
> 
> What would be good is if they turned one over before the attack occurred.
> 
> I find it hard to give credit to another muslim community who throws around their message of peace after another attack.



I think we are on the same side here. True the community is standing up after fact this time. What I took away from their declaration, was a proactive one that identifies "activists" before he/she acted.  To continue coming foreword after the fact, is more akin to a smug slap in the face.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 19, 2016)

Their typical reaction is to try to redirect sympathy toward themselves and the inevitable "anti-Muslim backlash" that's always suppose to happen and never does.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2016)

Meanwhile in Minneapolis, let's see how the do-gooder mayor, who is up for reelection responds:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2016)

So...the moral of the story?



Anyone?



.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So...the moral of the story?
> 
> View attachment 16656
> 
> ...



Death to the infidels. Donuts for everybody else.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Death to the infidels. Donuts for everybody else.



No silly rabbit...


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> No silly rabbit...
> 
> View attachment 16658


unless it is a bayonet.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm trying to find a link, but this morning I listened to the Police Chief during a press conference.  He said that he had watched the security tape and was shocked at how quickly the assailant with the knife was able to close the distance between he and the officer with the gun.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm trying to find a link, but this morning I listened to the Police Chief during a press conference.  He said that he had watched the security tape and was shocked at how quickly the assailant with the knife was able to close the distance between he and the officer with the gun.


Seriously?  is the Chief not a career cop?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Seriously?  is the Chief not a career cop?



He is.  That's why I am trying to find a link - the context of his statement had to do with how dangerous the assailant was and how quickly the officer was forced to make a decision and react.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Meanwhile in Minneapolis, let's see how the do-gooder mayor, who is up for reelection responds:
> 
> View attachment 16651



His paean to the Somali community most definitely rings hollow with me. Several years ago, they made a plea to government agencies to help them stop their boys from returning to the motherland and joining Al Shabaab. How, exactly, can the government help without being derided for islamophobia? Very little, it turns out. They're still feeding the meat grinder. 

When the US-born sons are going overseas to fight jihad, and the refugee elders are in court on charges of supporting terrorist organizations, the problem is most definitely in the home. Statements such as this are nothing more than political grandstanding. Unless and until enough Muslims come together to enable a great reformation in Islam, the problem will continue. 

The South turned on the Klan. California turned on conservatives. Islam can turn on fundamentalists, if they weren't a religion of fatalist cowards.


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 19, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Seriously?  is the Chief not a career cop?



While I generally agree, I'm curious to see exactly what he said and how it was phrased before passing judgment.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> My first memory of really becoming aware of them.
> 
> Their message was "misinterpreted".  Well, they've got the political-speak down, so I guess they'll fit right in....
> 
> ...



Lol....that was my screen saver at work for awhile


----------



## Gunz (Sep 20, 2016)

_"In recent years, the Muslim community has faced conflicts with other Minnesota residents, including vandalism to mosques and opposition to at least one new Islamic house of worship, according to the _Star Tribune."


And there you have it, the dreaded _Anti-Muslim Backlash. _A few acts of vandalism and some vocal opposition to the building of a mosque. 

_*THIS*_ is a *BACKLASH

 *


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 20, 2016)

Question- if you are going to make this claim:

_Jama Alimad, a Somali community advocate and friend of the family, described him as 'the most assimilated kid in the neighborhood'._

How should that make me feel about everyone else?

Minnesota mall knifeman's family says they are 'devastated' by attacks


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 21, 2016)

Local FOX News station did a very nice story on Officer Faulkner.  There is a small video about his business (Tactical Advantage) as well.  
I wish this man the very best in his future, and appreciate even more his desire to stay out of the limelight.

Hero officer in mall attack back to work at shooting range

(Video will not embed)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Local FOX News station did a very nice story on Officer Faulkner.  There is a small video about his business (Tactical Advantage) as well.
> I wish this man the very best in his future, and appreciate even more his desire to stay out of the limelight.
> 
> Hero officer in mall attack back to work at shooting range
> ...




Business as usual, that's what a hero does.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 22, 2016)

Point of order: it's Falconer not Faulkner. I'm sure it was an autocorrect thing. 

Philadelphia P/O Daniel Faulkner was murdered in the line of duty by Wesley Cook on 9DEC81 at 13th and Locust Streets.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 6, 2016)

Wow.  The off-duty officer involved could not have done anything any better.  You see in the 4 minute video Falconer shoot the bad guy, and then the bad guy get up and attack again.  Falconer actually stumbles and gets back up before terror guy can get on top of him.

- Go wide screen on the video if you can
- When it goes to split screen watch the top left at the start and try to pay attention to the "pop ups"

Police show video of St. Cloud mall attacker's fatal encounter with off-duty officer

*Interesting Conceal/Carry question - *
Imagine you are carrying your concealed weapon and are walking thru the mall.  You see this event happening real time and your only point of view is a man in plain clothes with a gun, shooting at a man in a mall security uniform.
Gave me pause when I saw this, and reenforced my strategy that it is not my role to get into a gun fight, it is my role to get the fuck out safely.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 7, 2016)

[Q=


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 17, 2016)

Red flag, I am confused by the statement that the U.S Army has been taken out because of political garbage. Didn't every single non com and operator alike take an oath? And what is the 1 of that oath? Number 2 is to obey all orders of the commander in chief.. however number 1 over rides everything else,,,. . Yes, even Presidential orders. So, here you have domestic threats, blatant domestic threats to the United States Constitution and her citizens. The only question that, in my opinion, should be asked is: Oath Keeper, or Oath Breaker (.) It gets really interesting when you review the fourth Amendment, and roughly say 75% of the populace with records.. but hey, what do I know right? All that gets ignored, but when death or extreme violence occurs it makes the news. One person tries to say something about it and automatically they are assumed a liar, crazy, or seeking attention. What's worse is, nothing is going to be done by law enforcement to prevent it from happening again elsewhere, because they are bound by State laws. This one is down and dirty no doubt. So what exactly is my family(kind of) going to do about it? Let them gut this nation from the inside out, or put a stop to it per their Oath? I


----------



## policemedic (Oct 17, 2016)

That made my brain hurt.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 17, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Red flag, I am confused by the statement that the U.S Army has been taken out because of political garbage. Didn't every single non com and operator alike take an oath? And what is the 1 of that oath? Number 2 is to obey all orders of the commander in chief.. however number 1 over rides everything else,,,. . Yes, even Presidential orders. So, here you have domestic threats, blatant domestic threats to the United States Constitution and her citizens. The only question that, in my opinion, should be asked is: Oath Keeper, or Oath Breaker (.) It gets really interesting when you review the fourth Amendment, and roughly say 75% of the populace with records.. but hey, what do I know right? All that gets ignored, but when death or extreme violence occurs it makes the news. One person tries to say something about it and automatically they are assumed a liar, crazy, or seeking attention. What's worse is, nothing is going to be done by law enforcement to prevent it from happening again elsewhere, because they are bound by State laws. This one is down and dirty no doubt. So what exactly is my family(kind of) going to do about it? Let them gut this nation from the inside out, or put a stop to it per their Oath? I



What?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 17, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 5, 2018)

*- Update -*

A few reminders
- The officer was off duty but carrying.  Always carry!
- The bad guy dressed himself in a mall security guard outfit to blend in
- The officer shot him multiple times...the bad guy kept getting up.  Always shoot til they are stopped!

This video shows the officer taking him down....knives are dangerous too!






Officer who stopped St. Cloud mall stabbing spree awarded Congressional Badge of Bravery

ST. CLOUD, Minn. — As he gazed out at the room full of dignitaries there to honor him, Jason Falconer looked like he’d rather be anywhere else.

The part-time police officer from Avon, Minn., sat stoically as two U.S. senators, a congressman and a couple of police chiefs sang his praises.

His jaw flexed rhythmically as he slowly chewed a piece of gum, and a red flush crept up his neck and into his cheeks.

Finally, Falconer stood and became the first Minnesota police officer ever to receive the Congressional Badge of Bravery.

“I kinda thought it was all said and done, and then we had this,” Falconer said as the room broke into laughter.

“I’ve been avoiding the media. So, media, this is what you get. It’s over, done. We move on.”


----------

